# Interesting Article by Dr. Paula Terifaj



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought the latest blog article was really interesting...
Has some great first aid tips in it...
Hopefully some of you will find this useful as well...

Three First-Aid Tips Every Dog Owner Must Know


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Lovemymunchkins said:


> I thought the latest blog article was really interesting...
> Has some great first aid tips in it...
> Hopefully some of you will find this useful as well...
> 
> Three First-Aid Tips Every Dog Owner Must Know


Thanks. I looked at this site. Well, I did #1, but the others, whew, it's good to know how to do those things. Thx. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

One of the dog parks in my area is sponsoring a series of dog and cat first aid seminars that have been very well attended.

I actually see some folks carrying along first aid kits when they bring their dog to the dog park. "Always be prepared" I guess.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

One thing she doesn't mention in the first tip about checking out your nearest Animal Emergency Hospital is that you should always call first before you head out the door. As someone who has worked at one and has visited them more times then I care to remember, I can tell you that they always keep their doors locked and you have to ring a bell to get in. If you haven't called ahead, they will question why you are there and you will waste precious time explaining what is wrong with your animal and proving you are really there for an emergency before wil they buzz you in. 
At least this is true in the three states I have lived in. Too many vet clinics have been broken into to leave doors unlocked after dark. When I call ahead before a visit, someone is always waiting at the door for me and rushes me right in as soon as I arrive and announce my name. 
Hope no one ever needs this information!!!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

chowder said:


> One thing she doesn't mention in the first tip about checking out your nearest Animal Emergency Hospital is that you should always call first before you head out the door. As someone who has worked at one and has visited them more times then I care to remember, I can tell you that they always keep their doors locked and you have to ring a bell to get in. If you haven't called ahead, they will question why you are there and you will waste precious time explaining what is wrong with your animal and proving you are really there for an emergency before wil they buzz you in.
> At least this is true in the three states I have lived in. Too many vet clinics have been broken into to leave doors unlocked after dark. When I call ahead before a visit, someone is always waiting at the door for me and rushes me right in as soon as I arrive and announce my name.
> Hope no one ever needs this information!!!


Good idea! I will when the time comes.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> One of the dog parks in my area is sponsoring a series of dog and cat first aid seminars that have been very well attended.
> 
> I actually see some folks carrying along first aid kits when they bring their dog to the dog park. "Always be prepared" I guess.


We have one in my area too but they want $99.00 for it. So, I passed on it. But, it's an excellent idea. Maybe some shelters/rescues may offer it for less and they could also get money for their shelters at the same time. Just a thought....


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Very interesting article! Thanks for the info! Since I'm in the PHoenix area - I have to say that dogs should NEVER be left in a car, even with the windows cracked in the summer here, it is a deathtrap quickly.


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

chowder said:


> One thing she doesn't mention in the first tip about checking out your nearest Animal Emergency Hospital is that you should always call first before you head out the door. As someone who has worked at one and has visited them more times then I care to remember, I can tell you that they always keep their doors locked and you have to ring a bell to get in. If you haven't called ahead, they will question why you are there and you will waste precious time explaining what is wrong with your animal and proving you are really there for an emergency before wil they buzz you in.
> At least this is true in the three states I have lived in. Too many vet clinics have been broken into to leave doors unlocked after dark. When I call ahead before a visit, someone is always waiting at the door for me and rushes me right in as soon as I arrive and announce my name.
> Hope no one ever needs this information!!!


That's a really useful piece of information!  Thanks! I imagine, if you had time (which with some emergencies you don't) but if you called ahead and also explained what you were coming in for it might help them to be more prepared and ready to help your dogs problem faster...sometimes a few minutes can really make a huge difference in saving a dogs life.


----------



## sirilucky (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome!
Thanks for posting such a great Article.


----------

